# Chi rat terrier cross adult weight help



## Smittens4CHi's (Apr 9, 2011)

Haven't been on in a while as i have had a full house with 6 chi now down to 4 again Lil Clyde found an awesome home.I still have lil Bonnie,but took in 3 rescue babies (chi rat terrier crosses) that all have found a home but one very tinny lil one.
So she is so so tiny and was born 12.12.2011 which makes her 15 weeks and only one pound!!she has kinda longer legs but is small as she can stand in my hand!!!but when does a rat terrier/toy rat terrier stop growing?I know chi's will normally stop growing around 6-9 months but do toy rat terriers too?She looks more like an apple head chi too me??Will have some pictures up soon of her  Her mom looked to be at least 6 pounds but on the taller side and I did not get to see how tall her dad was..But she is only 1 pound maybe 1 in a half if that tiny tiny lil thing at 15 weeks so I want to say she will be under 5 for sure full grown but I'm not sure about rat terrier puppies and when they stop growing?Anyone know how big she might be when she is full grown?
ok got pictures of her  was pretty hard as she does not sit still


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

Toy-Height: 8 inches (20 cm.)
Toy-Weight: 4-6 pounds (2-3 kg.)

i read on a site that usually they stop growing at 6-8 months but i dont know to be honest, i researched it cause i also have a chi /toy rat mix. Mines still 13 weeks old so i will find out soon also lol


Rat Terrier Information and Pictures, Rat Terriers, Feists


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I sure want to see pics of this precious little peanut!

I do not know about Terriers but Chis are not considered full grown until 18~24 months.


----------



## Smittens4CHi's (Apr 9, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> I sure want to see pics of this precious little peanut!
> 
> I do not know about Terriers but Chis are not considered full grown until 18~24 months.


I have herd that chi's also don't stop growing till 18 months but at 1 pound she has got to be 5 pounds or smaller full grown im thinking?my 17 week chi is 3-4 pounds already!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Are you positive she just weighs one pound in the pics? She honestly looks like 2 pounds. That's the same size Brody was when we brought him home, just a handful and he was 2 pounds on the dot. It's easy to underestimate weight. Just from the proportions of the hands and the dog, it looks like she weighs more than a pound. Have you weighed her or had her weighed at the vet or are you just guesstimating?

She is a real cutie. I still think she will be small as an adult. Probably right around 4-5 pounds.


----------



## Smittens4CHi's (Apr 9, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> Are you positive she just weighs one pound in the pics? She honestly looks like 2 pounds. That's the same size Brody was when we brought him home, just a handful and he was 2 pounds on the dot. It's easy to underestimate weight. Just from the proportions of the hands and the dog, it looks like she weighs more than a pound. Have you weighed her or had her weighed at the vet or are you just guesstimating?
> 
> She is a real cutie. I still think she will be small as an adult. Probably right around 4-5 pounds.


guesstimating  she could be 2 possible she not really chunky tho she is skinny no rib showing sick skinny but compared to my other lil chi baby she is skinny.Like brody he has the more lean look than the wide chest or sausage chi look not stalky at all.She does look allot like him.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

She looks a lot like Hotchi did! 
At 16wks he weighed 1.6lbs and now at almost 2yrs he is 4.9lbs. Depending on diet and excersise it could be more or less. She is so cute tho, if i was in FL i would prob adopt her. I want another female, preferably a show chi but i will take a rescue just the same


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Smittens4CHi's said:


> guesstimating  she could be 2 possible she not really chunky tho she is skinny no rib showing sick skinny but compared to my other lil chi baby she is skinny.Like brody he has the more lean look than the wide chest or sausage chi look not stalky at all.She does look allot like him.


yeah, it's so easy to underestimate weight!  It does look like she'd going to be more of the lean leggy body style. She has the cutest little face. I think she's going to be super adorable grown up and a perfect size. Still little but not super tiny.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

First things first-she is DARLING and I want her!!!

Thanks for adding the pics. She is precious and I absolutely love her coloring. I have 2 that sound like her body type. One is 3.5 pounds, the other 4.0. Long, lean and leggy!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

She looks WAY more chi to me than terrier, especially in that last profile pic. She is adorable!


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

She is beautiful! My girl is lean and leggy too. I know that's not to standard but I think they are pretty anyway.


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

That super cute puppy looks just like Venus except Venus has bigger eyes. I always get asked if Venus is a rat terrier, fox terrier, or something other than a chi. I don't know what she is because she was a stray from the shelter. Most people think she's a chi, but she could be like your puppy for all I know. Venus hovers around 4 lbs give or take a couple of ounces. She's around 4 years old.


----------



## Olivefield (Mar 12, 2012)

Wow she's cute :3 my bf has a chi rat terrier she ended up weighing 7 pounds and has very long legs.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi your tiny one is so precious she looks like a chih id love to have herbut its not the right time for me good luck with her shell be alot of fun


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

My Isis is supposidly a chi/rat terrier mix and she ended up weighing 11 pounds. Your little baby is so adorable.


----------



## Smittens4CHi's (Apr 9, 2011)

qtchi said:


> That super cute puppy looks just like Venus except Venus has bigger eyes. I always get asked if Venus is a rat terrier, fox terrier, or something other than a chi. I don't know what she is because she was a stray from the shelter. Most people think she's a chi, but she could be like your puppy for all I know. Venus hovers around 4 lbs give or take a couple of ounces. She's around 4 years old.
> 
> 
> OMG!!! lil cupcake looks just like lil Venus!


----------



## Smittens4CHi's (Apr 9, 2011)

*Lil cupcake getting biger*

She is about 3 inches taller now and around 2 pounds still..still really tiny at 6 months.New for Memorial day

<script src='http://img406.imageshack.us/shareable/?i=061vz.jpg&p=tl' type='text/javascript'></script><noscript></noscript>
<script src='http://img39.imageshack.us/shareable/?i=051gt.jpg&p=tl' type='text/javascript'></script><noscript></noscript>


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh wow she looks alot like my little girl Holly. My girl is about a month older than yours and 2lbs now to.. So cute.. I am not sure when they stop growing but my girl is small compared to her litter mates are all over 2lbs at 7 months.


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

She looks to be around the same weight as Charlie and he is just 2 lbs he's 13 1/2weeks old she will probubly weigh 4 to 5 lbs at full grown. I love her little pink dress she looks so adorable she's got really long legs doesn't she. Her face is defiantly from the Chihuahua side of the family she is so cute.


----------

